# Jointer/Planer Combination Machines



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with or know of anyone who has had experience with either the Jet or Grizzly Jointer /Planer combo machines?

I plan on purchasing a jointer and / or a planer in 2008 and was hoping someone has had some experience with these machines. I cannot afford the $4,000+ for one of the nice euro models.

The Grizzly "G0634 12 Jointer / Planer w/ Spiral Cutterhead

The Jet "JJP-12; 12 PLANER/JOINTER COMBO MACHINE

I appreciate any response; I have limited space and would like to stick with one machine if I can.

Currently I joint all stock by hand. Planes are wonderful; however, I have some fair sized projects I wish to start next year and would like to spend my time wisely.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

All I can say for sure is that the spiral cutterhead with the individual cutters is _*well *_worth whatever it costs extra…


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a planer/moulder/sander/rip saw combination (WoodMaster) and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I"m sorry that I can't answer your question directly, but from the videos I've seen, these machines are quite amazing and do a nice job. I'm surprized that it took so long for someone to make them.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

They look pretty nice. One advantage to this is you end up with a pretty good sized jointer.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

I had thought about buying one of these combination machines because I want a bigger jointer and a planer with spiral carbide cutter heads.

I worry that the jointer bed might be too short on these combination machines. I currently have a 6" jointer with a 47" table, that's too short in my opinion. The Grizzly combination machine has a 60" table. The 13 extra inches might make some difference.

The other thing I don't like is how low the planer area is. I can't imagine constantly bending down to insert and remove boards from the planer. Also, the planer seems to have rather short infeed/outfeed tables. Won't this increase snipe?

I'm going to stick to my original plan of buying a bigger jointer with a large bed and carbide cutter head and a separate planer with carbide cutter head.


----------



## AbeLow (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the Makita 2030 and love it. It is a machine from the 1980's. I replaced the infeed and outfeed rollers and added carbide blades.


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

Chris,

The current issue of Popular Woodworking has a blurb on the Grizzly model… "Switching the machine between its two functions is easy. Let me repeat that: it's easy." They only played with it at a show, hadn't actually gotten to use it though.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/awfs

Talks a little more about both models.

-b


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link Ben!


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

I have the same question Chris had two years ago, Hopefully Chris or somebody has had a chance to try the new 12" jet jointer/planer (not the portable). WMH is having 15% off sale and now is the time. so if anybody has experience with this machine please let know


----------

